# wireless gone away [SOLVED]

## marinheiro

I have a Vaio which has been happily working the last couple of years, so long that I can't remember how I set it up. I've just been through the xorg update, and finally got that working, but after that I ran emerge --depclean. I didn't notice that depclean was about to remove libstdcc and ended up having to remerge gcc. After all that everything now works except that my wireless has gone away and I don't know how to get it back. Ethernet is fine.

```
goofy # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Configuration not set for eth1 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface eth1 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                 [ !! ]
```

OK, so seems to be driver. Which? lspci gives:

```
06:0a.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
```

recompiled and installed ipw2200 module

```
goofy # modprobe ipw2200

FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

dmesg:

```
ipw2200: disagrees about version of symbol dump_stack

ipw2200: Unknown symbol dump_stack
```

Where do I go from here? 

Thanks anyone...

GrahamLast edited by marinheiro on Fri Apr 17, 2009 10:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Abraxas

After recompile did you run update-modules?  Also check  to make sure you are building for the correct kernel version.  You may also have to recompile your kernel if the sources were cleaned.

----------

## marinheiro

I did a 'make clean', followed by 'make && make modules-install', in the current /usr/src/linux, checking from the date on ipw2000.ko that it had been updated. Do I need to do 'modules-update' too if I've made clean first?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# lsmod

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# cd /usr/src/linux && cat .config | grep -i ipw

```

----------

## marinheiro

lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                28832  0 

snd_seq_device          4492  1 snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            29728  0 

snd_mixer_oss          11776  1 snd_pcm_oss

pl2303                 14468  0 

usbserial              21168  1 pl2303

snd_hda_intel         215580  4 

snd_pcm                45320  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              13188  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    28180  13 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          6280  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

no network module there...

ifconfig -a:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:a9:0c:66:11  

          inet addr:192.168.0.23  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:645 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:530 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:837045 (817.4 KiB)  TX bytes:46238 (45.1 KiB)

          Interrupt:11 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:145 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:145 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:20348 (19.8 KiB)  TX bytes:20348 (19.8 KiB)

```

(even eth0 isn't starting automatically any more: I had to manually start net.eth0)

iwconfig:

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

cd /usr/src/linux && cat .config | grep -i ipw

```
# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

CONFIG_IPW2200=m

# CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200_QOS is not set

CONFIG_IPW2200_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW is not set 

```

uname -a:

```
Linux goofy 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #8 Sun Jun 29 00:03:49 BST 2008 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

ls -al /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko:

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 185100 Apr 15 00:13 /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko
```

modprobe ipw2200:

```
FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

Graham

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux && cat .config | grep -i 802

```

If you ipw2200 works, then you will have eth1 at least.

Can you post this :

```

# lspci

```

----------

## marinheiro

cd /usr/src/linux && cat .config | grep -i 802 

```
CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y
```

 lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 04)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 19)

06:08.0 Mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3512 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)

06:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

06:09.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

06:09.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

06:0a.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

06:0b.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 61)

06:0b.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 61)

06:0b.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 63)

```

Graham

----------

## d2_racing

did you recompile your kernel after modifying your kernel ^

----------

## pappy_mcfae

make clean only does so much. The best thing to do is to move the .config out of the source directory in question, issue a make mrproper, move the .config back, and run make && make modules_install. If the problem remains, you will have to remove the /lib/modules/<offending_version> where <offending_version> is the kernel version with which you're having issues. Once done, do another make modules_install in the source directory in question. This will refresh the modules for the kernel version, and eliminate the error.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## d2_racing

When you will have a good kernel, then post this plz :

```

# lsmod 

# ifconfig -a 

# iwconfig 

```

If your kernel is good, then you will see eth1 and iwconfig will return something too  :Razz: 

----------

## marinheiro

Thanks Pappy, mrproper did the trick. Not entirely sure why but all up and working again...

Graham

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Cool. Old stale object code can hang around the source, and become part of the newly compiled kernel and its modules. make mrproper deletes all that, and returns the source to a pristine condition. No stale object files, no freaky errors.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

